# 2.5 gallon nano setup



## karljenkins (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi everyone! Im going to set up a 2.5 gallon (give or take) planted nano aquarium. Ive built an awesome tree I'd like to grow moss in. Im thinking weeping moss or christmas moss. Any suggestions on which would look better here? Also i'd like to use HC cuba as the carpet on the floor of the tank. I've read it has medium to high light and co2 requirement. Anyone have experience growing this in a nano tank? Could i get away without using co2?
if not can I use some kind of liquid co2 supplement? The tank is so small id rather not inject, and it may end up at my office so iwant to keep it simple. Are there any other fertilizer anyone would recommend using as well? 

Open to any suggestion on what equipment/ materials i should run on this tank, but id like to keep it simple if possible.

As of right now i plan on using eco complete substrate, a small hang on the back filter, and a 13 watt clip on LED light at 6000K. 

HC Cuba, and weeping or xmas moss. Maybe some tetras or shrimp...but maybe not havent decided if i want just plant or small fish too.

Ill include pics soon


----------



## karljenkins (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

I think weeping moss suits better than christmas moss in the tree.

A lush carpet and especially HC requires a high co2 level. I think it won't work w/o co2. Your best bet w/o co2 is monte carlo I guess but don't expect any fast and lush growth. I highly recommend a co2 system. Plants benefit great from it. But yeah in a office it would not be handy. Maybe go low tech and don't expect fast and lush growth?

Tank is to small for tetras. Shrimp are fine. 

Personally I use the tropica specialised ferts.


----------



## Highseq (Jul 26, 2017)

I agree, most carpeting plants require high light to keep them lower to the substrate. Low light will cause them to "reach" higher. To get the carpet to really fill in quickly and stay looking good you will almost definitely need CO2 as well.

Light is like the engine and CO2 is the gas. You can have a huge engine but it won't do anything (except grow algae ) without that fuel! That being said you can use a a CO2 alternative like excel but it still won't equate to what 30ppm of CO2 will do.

If your worried about space you can use an inline diffuser that way you don't have to add any equipment into the tank.


----------



## karljenkins (Sep 13, 2017)

I could live without bringing this into the office. Would probably enjoy it at home more anyway. I think ill take your suggestion on the weeping moss! I want to use HC to get a sense of scale in contrast to the tree. I will probably bite the bullet and build another DIY baking soda/citric acid system, i have on another tank in the past. Do inline diffusers work with hang on the back filters or just canisters? Or could a small diffuser be used inside the filter itself perhaps? In your opinion is 13watts of 6000k LED lights enough to get good, low lying carpet growth with proper co2 diffusion? Thanks for your input!!


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

Weeping moss has a lot bigger strands, it's great for a sort of wave effect on large pieces of wood. For a tree like moss, I recommend Vesicularia sp. "Thailand" - it grips the wood a lot more easily, it's petite, and it's beautiful!


----------



## karljenkins (Sep 13, 2017)

Has any one ever use this product from ebay to create co2? Does it work good?

[Ebay Link Removed] DIY Co2 Generator Stainless Steel Bottle Solenoid Regulator canister[/url]


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Where did you find this wood piece from??

Cheers,
G


----------



## karljenkins (Sep 13, 2017)

Cobra, i made it from smaller separate pieces of driftwood i found while hiking. Theyre held together with hotglue in some places, gel superglue and fishing line in others.


----------



## karljenkins (Sep 13, 2017)

Okay guys update on the nano.

-I have the tank scaped out (pictures soon). I filled it to get the initial cloudy-ness from the fluval out and let the wood leech more tanins (i boiled it when it was collected). Also wanted to see if my tree would float, it did so i tied it to a rock and buried it down into the substrate.
-Ill be ordering a different light that will sit much closer to the water surface and provide better light penetration than the clip on one i started with. Will be running 10W of cool white LED. Whats a good light cycle to use? 8-10 hours okay? 
-Ill also be ordering a DIY co2 system (baking soda/citric acid kind) and combonation diffuser/bubble counter. Any recommendations on bubble rate for a small tank like this? ~2.5 gallon
-Also looking for recomendations on liquid ferts if you think i should use them. Trying to grow HC cuba as carpet, and weeping moss or x-mas moss in the the tree.
-I think im going to drain the tank once i have all of my supplies and plants, and start with a DSM on the HC...would it make sense for me to do DSM on HC, but wait to attach moss to my tree until im ready to submerge the HC??? Or just start the moss and HC at the same time? my worry is that the moss may shade the HC slightly and want it to have good light so it can carpet quickly.

Bump:


noseprint said:


> Weeping moss has a lot bigger strands, it's great for a sort of wave effect on large pieces of wood. For a tree like moss, I recommend Vesicularia sp. "Thailand" - it grips the wood a lot more easily, it's petite, and it's beautiful!



Know a reliable source of this moss?


----------



## karljenkins (Sep 13, 2017)

Side view so you can see how narrow this tank is(think it was originally a vase!). Also see the cheap HOB filter, i plan on upgrading parts as this progresses. Ultimately i want to build a small canister filter that i can hook an inline diffuser up to, and rig up a paintball co2 tank system to ditch the baking soda for. That way i can use just some nice intake/output glassware inside the tank. Then hide all the equipment in a nice little cabinet under the tank, or frost the back and hide it behind the tank on a deep shelf. Lots of big plans for this little project! want to keep it simple to start though incase it flops!

Bump:









From the front! Really happy with how is looking so far. What do you guys think?! This is my second planted tank, my last one i had for over a year and was a great success but i moved and couldnt bring it. Im still a little new to it though so any feedback is greatly appreciated!

Bump: Still a little cloudy from the initial filling, bad lighting as well sorry for that!


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

I got mine from herns, was pleased with packaging, there was no algae, and I'm already getting new growth. Tank looks great!


----------



## karljenkins (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey everyone! Here's an update on the nano!
I ran the tank under water in my tub to flush out the cloudy water, it sat for a few days and stayed pretty clear.
Bought another light to shine through the back of my tank at the carpet.
Decided on using the dry start method (DSM) I've read its good for getting HC started.
I drained the tank started looking into getting my plants. 
Found and awesome LFS close enough to ride my longboard to. The shop has a good selection of different rocks, driftwood, plants, fish, and lots of other aquascaping supplies. The owner was very helpful and had some good advice to share. Will definitely become a return customer! I picked up HC and weeping moss from his 1-2-grow display.
I split up the HC and planted it evenly, I also planted weeping moss in the tree using super glue. Not sure if its gunna hold well once i flood the tank but i have my fingers crossed!
Got the tank covered and my spray bottle ready, pokeda couple fine holes in the corners to let it breathe 

Some questions for anyone following:
Does weeping moss grow well in DSM?
Is it possible to plant HC too deep in the substrate? My clumps are about an inch/inch and a half deep in some spots.
Would trimming the moss and the HC after a week or two encourage more new growth, and help it spread?
If i were to trim the HC during DSM, would the trimmings take root if i left them on the substrate?
Based on the pic did i start with enough moss to fill out the tree when it grows out or should i add more? I used four 1-2-grow cups worth.
If i glue moss trimmings on the tree will they grow out into bigger moss plants?

Heres a pic 3 days into DSM


----------

